
Well paid jobs that require you to be physically active? - knipknap
I have been working as a software developer for about ten years, and it has always been my passion. I often took my work home and worked 13 hours each day for years. I earn relatively well and I am the highest paid developer in our firm.<p>In the past one two years however, my motivation has been on a steady decline. I have largely lost my interest in IT, partly because it no longer feels challenging, but also because I feel <i>inactive</i>.<p>I would love to do something else, optimally something that requires my being physically active. I am more athletic than 99% of my peers, doing at least 12 hours of sports every week, and I would love to expand on that.<p>However, throwing away all that I know feels wrong, it is the capital that I have built on, and I don't want to take a large cut on my salary. Perhaps more importantly, I need the prospect of advancing my career.<p>Any idea for jobs that are both well paid and require a lot of physical work? Of course, the right mix of physical work and science would be perfect, but I am guessing that such a thing does not exist?
======
quux
There's a guy in the office across from mine who will all of a sudden jump up
from his chair and run to one of the labs a few hundred feet down the hall at
a fast jogging speed. This happens several times an hour.

One day I asked him why he was doing this and he told me he was a kernel
programmer working on some piece of gear that needed to live in the lab,
sometimes the kernel panics and he has to go bounce the box.

I was about to ask him why he doesn't set up some kind of a watchdog to bounce
the box for him, but then I realized he was probably the fittest guy in the
building.

So just become a kernel hacker, and keep your test boxen a few hundred feet
away.

------
anigbrowl
Camera operator. The film/video field is rife with opportunities for smart
digiterati, the work is challenging, fulfilling, and well paid. Not a
photographer? Become a 'dgitial imaging technician' - arrive in middle of
nowhere, set up a bulletproof fileserver, push terabytes of video data around
on demand while creating secure backups and often working with alpha builds,
work 18 hour days.

Downsides: you need to be near LA, NY, London or some other international city
to get regular work. It's psychologically as well as physically demanding,
with many extreme personalities. Upsides: if you have talent or brains you can
rise fast; film is an extremely meritocratic results-based environment. Arty
types are mostly technophobic and will worship you like a god as long as you
don't screw up.

~~~
rwhitman
I have so many friends in the industry and it blows my mind that movies ever
get made. The inner workings of the movie business with its 'extreme
personalities', on-set politics and its ridiculous accounting processes would
likely drive any computer programmer to madness.

That said, the camera operators at the top of their game get paid _really_
well. Its a total racket too, if you're good and in whatever guild controls
the camera operators you can command ridiculous amounts of money.

~~~
CognitiveLens
This is purely anecdotal, but a guy that one of my friends is dating is an
ESPN golf cameraman, and apparently goes to like 8-10 tournaments a year all
over the world, aims a camera at that tiny little ball for a few days at each
tournament, and gets paid 6 figures (in GBP)... I have no idea how to get a
gig like that but it always sounded like a sweet deal.

------
BioGeek
Work as a deckhand on a superyacht. The responsibilities of a deckhand include
cleaning, varnishing and painting, polishing, tender operations (small-boat
handling skills required) and working the lines/ropes. This is a hard work
position with long hours, but can have the added benefit of substantial tips
on the larger and busier charter vessels.

Typical salary can be found here: [http://www.superyacht-crew-
academy.com/salaries_superyacht_c...](http://www.superyacht-crew-
academy.com/salaries_superyacht_crew.html)

I work on a 78ft yacht in the Med,
([http://www.camperandnicholsons.com/sales/search/-/page/sales...](http://www.camperandnicholsons.com/sales/search/-/page/sales-
yacht-profile/yid/8012/)), PM me if you want more details about this kind of
work.

~~~
iheartmemcache
HN doesn't have PMs. What's your email?

~~~
BioGeek
jeroen.vangoey@gmail.com (I have also updated my profile page, sorry about
that).

I'm looking forward to any questions you might have.

------
elbrodeur
Underwater welding (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbaric_welding>) and
dive engineering are extremely lucrative, physically demanding and exciting
jobs. A friend makes 6 figures and gets to travel to exotic places to boot.

~~~
knipknap
That sounds very cool, but probably requires multiple years of training (with
little income).

~~~
RK
I think you'll find this same problem with all of the high paid (physical)
jobs, unless you invent the next macarena or something.

~~~
knipknap
Quite possibly true. Unless it builds on things I already know.

~~~
RK
What are your areas of physical expertise or experience?

~~~
knipknap
You mean there is no physical activity that directly builds on top of a
software engineering education? Yeah, I guess it was a stretch.

But I actually think that there might be a middle ground that involves sports
and engineering. Perhaps a product or service and a reason to jump on the
startup train.

~~~
cullenking
There are, see my above reply about elevator mechanics. You are on your feet
all day, you carry equipment around, you use hand tools, however you
extensively troubleshoot and get creative with solutions to electrical and
mechanical problems. So, combines the physical activity of a construction type
of job (very rewarding filling), with the ingenuity/troubleshooting of
programming.

------
famousactress
I think there's plenty of opportunity. I've run into engineers (some software,
some not) who work on wind turbines, technology in developing countries, or
oceanography... I'm sure plenty of folks will mention the military, as well. I
think there's absolutely opportunities out there, though most of the ones I
can think of will involve lots of travel.. hopefully that's not a problem for
you.

~~~
Rusky
Heh, military + IT makes me think of sci-fi tv show scientists. Too bad those
jobs aren't real...

------
jseliger
The more obvious question might be, "What can I do that combines physical
activity with what I do now?"

I had a professor in college who decided he was going to work construction
during the summer. He's obviously in a different situation than you, but I
still liked the idea.

A few thoughts:

1) Read "Shop Class as Soulcraft:" [http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Class-
Soulcraft-Inquiry-Value/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Class-Soulcraft-
Inquiry-Value/dp/1594202230/ref=thstsst-20) . I have no idea if it will help.

2) Have you thought about an IT job that requires, say, moving around
computers (as colleges must require somewhat regularly), or maintaining
systems on ships, or something like that? I have no idea if any of that would
work.

3) Could you combine two part-time jobs? An IT job that pays bills, perhaps,
with a job doing something else?

------
zavulon
Peter: This isn't so bad, huh? Makin' bucks, gettin' exercise, workin'
outside.

Lawrence: Fuckin' A, man!

------
tpanzarella
Field robotics. Technically very challenging (involves computer science, math,
physics, electrical engineering, mechanical engineering, control systems
engineering, etc.) and very fun. Provides many different areas to specialize
in, e.g. perception, planning, learning, control, etc. And you get to spend
time physically working with machines just as often (if not more) than sitting
at your laptop writing code.

For example, my formal background is in computer science and a large part of
my job involves applied math, physics, algorithm design, and writing code but
I am now also involved in electronics design and mechanical design (picked
these things up on the job). Further, I spend many days outside working with
vehicles, powered wheelchairs, and other mechatronic devices:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fPgIPgzIfc> I happen to work in an industry
building assistive devices for people with limited physical abilities but
depending on the application area you can be outside doing numerous physical
things, for example, look at iRobot's involvement with the gulf oil crisis:
[http://www.irobot.com/gi/more_information/gulf_oil_spill_res...](http://www.irobot.com/gi/more_information/gulf_oil_spill_response/)
Heck, the guys at Willow Garage recently went on a dev sprint to have the PR2
(one of their robots) fetch them beers:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Cq0sy4TBs>

There is a somewhat steep learning curve to becoming a "guru" in the field due
to how broad the required skill set is yet at the same time, due to the
breadth of skills needed to build useful systems, if you have depth in a
particular area (e.g. writing code) there is definitely room for you to fit in
on a team and you can pick up the stuff you don't know over time as you get
more exposure to it.

~~~
mtw
do you know if there are any successful bootstrapped startups in field
robotics? for instance, 1 or 2 guys in a garage who succeed into designing and
selling their own UAV? or maybe design a new wheeled robot toy?

~~~
tpanzarella
Sure. There are quite a few. Here is a non-comprehensive list:

<http://www.bnrobotics.com/> <http://www.resquared.com/>
<http://www.aethon.com/> <http://www.redzone.com/> <http://www.seegrid.com/>
<http://www.bostondynamics.com/> <http://www.irobot.com/>
<http://www.cyphyworks.com/> <\-- started by some of the original iRobot folks
<http://www.mobilerobots.com/> <http://www.willowgarage.com/>
<http://www.evolution.com/> <http://www.sensiblemachines.com/>
<http://astrobotictechnology.com/> ... etc ...

NOTE: Some of the companies are further along than others but all of them (to
the best of my knowledge) started as startups and/or university spin-outs
(which is a subset of startups). You can normally find startup robotics
companies near/around the schools with the best robotics programs (i.e. CMU,
UPenn, Stanford, MIT, etc.)

------
donaldc
Generally, physical work is not as rewarded in modern society as intellectual
work. Almost anything physically grueling a human can do, a machine can be
designed to do it better. If the human in question is expensive, a machine has
probably already been designed to do it better.

Personally, I just go for walks at random intervals during my workday. It
keeps me from being completely deskbound, and also keeps my brain from getting
stuck.

------
mikeditkaditka
firefighter in an urban/suburban area. starting pay in chicagoland area for a
firefighter/paramedic is 55K. exorbitant increases as you gain seniority,
along with a pension.

~~~
gamble
These jobs are _extremely_ hard to land.

My brother spent about ten years trying to become a firefighter. He went to
firefighting school, got his B.Sc., and worked as a private firefighter on a
military base - didn't help. I don't think a single person from his graduating
class in firefighting school actually became a firefighter.

~~~
mtw
why so? competition? or the physical standards are so high barely nobody can
manage it?

~~~
gamble
Way, way too much competition. Besides being the one gov't occupation the
public has unalloyed respect for, firefighters get great pay and benefits and
a lot of free time. Plus there aren't that many positions available, and many
of the ones that do open up often go to 'legacies' and others with insider
connections. Even before the recession, advertised positions routinely got
hundreds of qualified applicants.

~~~
mikeditkaditka
All of the above reasons against firefighting are absolutely correct. There is
rampant cronyism, and corruption, as would be expected from a union comprised
of supposed civil servants. Minimum standards are moving towards becoming an
EMT-Paramedic prior to even being hired. Nonetheless, great work if you can
get it.

And don't get me started on people double dipping...

------
cullenking
My father loves working on elevators. It's a very active job, but it requires
lots of troubleshooting and innovation. You have to be able to troubleshoot
OLD relay based switching equipment, tape reader programmed controllers from
the 80's and fancy new digital controllers.

He has to be able to engineer support and rigging systems to move old/new
equipment out of tight spaces, knocking out walls, contracting out metal
workers to add in support beams (elevator generators and motors are very heavy
and big). I got him setup with autocad to draft some counter weight plates he
had cut via a fire cutter (laser cutter but with cutting torch).

Lots of fun projects, lots of problems, lots of solutions. It pays $55 an hour
i think, top scale, and you get something like $15 an hour in benefits. It
takes around a year to get called off the bench (it's a union job, but not a
shitty union like teamsters. People can and will get fired for not doing their
jobs).

Finally, for the workaholic, overtime is always available and it's double
time. $110 an hour an extra 2 hours a week can really add up.

Basically, if I wasn't programming I'd be making elevators go up and down.

Another option I have considered is an arborist. Kinda funny, but I love rock
climbing, and being an arborist is basically "the same thing", in that you get
to harness up, jug up some fixed lines, rig up lowers (can't always drop
branches), etc. Looks like alot of fun at least for a while!

------
dboyd
Cabinetry: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabinetry>

It doesn't have to be overly taxing physical work (requiring a lot of
strength), but it is usually a very active physical work (requiring constant
movement).

Getting well paid while doing it might be tough. It is not a well paid job by
default. However, with some imagination you might be able to use your
scientific/math/engineering background to make products that have decent
margin.

~~~
BrandonM
There's a KraftMaid factory near where I grew up, and it is the job that
people work when they can't find work doing anything else. The work conditions
are pretty crappy (for modern America, at least). It's very repetitive, mind-
numbing, no-way-it-can-be-good-for-you-longterm work. And the pay only starts
out at like $13/hr. This is in northeast Ohio.

------
gamble
Oilfield roughneck. Work the rigs for a few years, then go back home and write
software for the oil & gas industry.

~~~
mortuus
Thanks for sharing, had to look the term up.

roughneck (drilling): "A low-ranking member of the drilling crew. The
roughneck usually performs semiskilled and unskilled manual labor that
requires continual hard work in difficult conditions for many hours. After
roughnecks understand how the rig operates and demonstrates their work ethic,
they may be promoted to other positions in the crew."

"This might actually refer to roughneck duties, or to one of the other crew
positions, such as lead tong operator, motorman, derrickman, assistant driller
or even driller."

[http://www.glossary.oilfield.slb.com/Display.cfm?Term=roughn...](http://www.glossary.oilfield.slb.com/Display.cfm?Term=roughneck)

Do you have experience with this? Likes/dislikes of the job?

~~~
rfrey
I have not been a roughneck, but I grew up in Edmonton, Canada at a time when
several of my Gr. 12 classmates went for 3 months in the summer and earned
more than their teachers did in a year.

The pay is high (my friends earned about 12k/month) but it is dirty, dangerous
work. You are isolated for weeks or months at a time. Drug use is extremely
common, and your safety and even life often depends on the clear thinking and
detail-orientation of someone who is hungover or high or both. There will be
no internet access, although there is probably a communal television with
satellite access. Many workers lose much of their money gambling: you can not
participant and be isolated, or participate and lose, or participate and win
and risk physical interventions.

My mom wouldn't let me go. :)

~~~
gamble
Any money you don't lose gambling will just go toward the downpayment on a
$100k pickup truck anyway, if the parking lots of Grande Prairie on a weekend
are any indication. =)

------
SandB0x
You could become a gigolo who fixes ladies' computers.

~~~
Groxx
"Oh, ya see there? The molex connectors aren't plugged in to the RAM. Let me
get my electrostatic bracelet, and I'll have that screwed back down in a
jiffy."

------
tocomment
How about cutting your job down to part time and doing active things the rest
of the time?

How about going on a long walk every lunch break and maybe a short walk in the
afternoon too?

------
krj4g2
Airframe and Powerplant Mechanic (A&P)? Working on airplanes involes light to
heavy physical activity and regular use of engineering problem solving. It's
an indoor and outdoor activity depending on the situation. It is FAA regulated
so earning their certification is a must.

------
msisk6
Well, I used to be a field geologist, and while there was a lot of active in-
the-field work, there was also a whole lot of sitting behind the computer
writing reports and lots and lots of meetings.

I'll suggest an alternative that doesn't require you throwing away your
10-years of experience: you just need to find the right place to work.

I'm an engineer for a company located in a fantastic location with lots of
opportunities for outdoor recreation of all kinds. We really do support a
better life/work balance than any startup I've worked for.

And we do interesting work with modern tools and methods (Rails, agile, etc.)
And we're growing and hiring.

I'm not gonna spam this post with a job posting. But if you're interested it's
not too hard to figure out how to contact me or find out who I work for.

------
kbob
Field researcher in oceanography, zoology, biology, archaeology, geology, or
similar field.

------
nostrademons
Professional sports player. ;-)

------
pw
Surveyor.

Licensed surveyors make good money, particularly if they run their own small
firm. This is due to the difficulty in getting licensed (education + exams +
apprenticeship) and importance of the data they gather (property surveys
become legally binding documents and site surveys provide essential
information to civil engineers). And with GPS, etc, there's plenty of
technology involved.

------
ja27
I've had the same sort of thoughts, but I've been sitting at a desk for almost
20 years.

I've often considered landscaping / lawnmowing, especially when my landscaper
took off for a two-week vacation to Europe that I can't afford. A few of my
firefighter friends have landscaping businesses on the side.

My father-in-law works in environmental permitting. He spends about 4 days a
week in the office (home or corporate) and about 1 day a week out in the
field, surveying plant and animal life. It's not the most physically demanding
work, but it is outside.

I had a friend in the Army Reserve that spent a year in Afghanistan, doing IT
work for the Army. Sucked, but he was very close to going right back as a
civilian contractor and making 5x as much doing a similar job. Afghanistan
probably isn't the best place to go, but with bases all over the world, there
are probably some more desirable locations.

You could get involved with FEMA or even someone like the Red Cross. I
wouldn't call it high-paying, but they employ IT guys in disaster areas.

~~~
enjo
My startup works with small businesses. I've been amazed at the amount of
income that good service professionals can bring in. Landscapers, air-duct
cleaners, carpet cleaners... we have a couple of clients that have owners
pocketing 7 figures yearly.

What I find really interesting is how much the process these really successful
owners use mirrors what we do in technology companies. They try different
pitches. They test different call-answering tactics. They hone in on the
words, phrases, and ideas that resonate with customers. They test different
advertising metrics and are obsessed with tracking and analytics.

Once they understand how to close deals and what the best sources of leads
are... they scale. For instance, one of our air-duct cleaning partners (that
clears 7 figures in profit) has grown to four crews and a full time booking
agent. The booking agent is extensively trained and closes 60-70% of all
leads. The owner spends her time focused on quality control of the actual
crews for the most part.

The point being: There is PLENTY of room for small business owners to make a
lot of money with manageable levels of scale. You still have to have a keen
business sense... but outcome based decision making works no matter what
business you run.

------
mcknz
Could try an extended leave of absence to do a short-term, physically
intensive project (like habitat for humanity or some type of volunteer/relief
effort) -- that way you see if you actually like it. It's possible that semi-
regular breaks are rejuvenating to the point that you don't need to embark on
an entirely different career.

That or UFC.

~~~
knipknap
That made me smile because an extended leave is exactly what I tried in
May/June, going on a bike trip across Europe. Unfortunately it didn't rekindle
my love for my job.

~~~
mcknz
Well hopefully the bike trip was fun. :)

------
jobu
I'm in a similar situation. Although not as athletic, I would love to have a
more physically demanding job.

Somewhat wishing I had made a more vocational career choice such as plumber or
electrician. I have an interest in both and have done a significant amount on
my own, but they both require training and apprenticeship to be officially
certified in my state.

Unfortunately it's a little late in life to make a career change like that
work economically, so I'm thinking about getting a Treadmill desk and
requesting more time working from home.

Has anyone tried a treadmill desk? Something like the TrekDesk:
<http://www.trekdesk.com/> How did it work? Was it awkward or difficult to do
actual work?

~~~
dkarl
A standing desk worked for me for a few weeks while I got over a back injury.
I felt great, and a soccer ball underfoot gave me something to play with when
I was thinking more than typing. Unfortunately, I couldn't stand to stick with
the standing desk after my back got better, because my computers, papers, and
books were just too spread out around my office.

------
karmel
Physical Therapist!

"Physical therapists practice in hospitals, outpatient clinics, and private
offices that have specially equipped facilities. These jobs can be physically
demanding, because therapists may have to stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, and
stand for long periods. In addition, physical therapists move heavy equipment
and lift patients or help them turn, stand, or walk." And: "Median annual
wages of physical therapists were $72,790 in May 2008." (From
<http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos080.htm> )

Plus, you get to help people recover from ailments and improve their daily
physical experience.

~~~
BrandonM
My ex is working on this degree right now, and it requires 4+ years of
schooling along with a 3-month unpaid internship (she's actually paying
tuition!).

------
mattmaroon
You can make decent money as both golf and tennis pros. I'm not sure how easy
it would be to become either if you're not already pretty skilled though. I'm
certain it could be done, and the younger you are the easier, but it would be
some work if you don't have much skill at either.

You could also get a teaching certificate and become a coach. This may be a
lot of work as well depending on your state, education, etc.

You can become a personal trainer with not too much effort if you're like
spending time in gyms. It'll take awhile to build up and maintain clientele,
but it's not a bad way to go.

------
nraynaud
a related book, the story of Patagonia and Black Diamond:
[http://www.amazon.com/Let-People-Surfing-Education-
Businessm...](http://www.amazon.com/Let-People-Surfing-Education-
Businessman/dp/1594200726)

My experience: I tried to start my company in the sports field, but I failed.
At that time I was surfing 2h/day and running a bit. Now I'm employed, I
gained 10kg, and I'm not really motivated and looking for a better way of
living.

------
parsingh
My cousin is an intensive care doctor and he is on his feet all day long
running from one place to another, but I guess it will take a long time to
become one...

~~~
geebee
true, but you could also go the Physician's Assistant or Nurse Practitioner
(or just Nurse) route... shorter training (only by comparison to MDs), and
they all spend a lot of time on their feet.

------
rmk
Maybe you need a vacation. You mention that you do 12 hours of sports every
week, that is already quite high.

Perhaps you could also reduce the number of hours you work everyday.

------
lani
I'm waiting for someone to come up with a wii type remote controller-based
operating system

\- jump for 'list files', punch for 'double click', punch in different places
for different letters ... you get the idea

then you just have to force yourself to use this one hour a day ...

imagine if you could map tai-chi movements to your keyboard.. you could learn
tai-chi while filling in those tps reports !!

anyone think this is a good startup idea ?

------
ct_
this falls under the work-to-live/live-to-work question. i've found in my
adopted city that 90% of the people here live to work, which (i think) is
pretty typical in western (american) culture. career == life-fulfillment/self
actualization. there is nothing wrong with what you're going through, you are
just redefining yourself.

take dermidgen's advice and get a hobby. take up something that you can invest
yourself in outside of computing. if that's coding something not work related,
great. if that's finding a more physically challenging hobby, go for it.

personally, i took up triathlon about a year ago and it completely changed my
life. 3 sports each with it's own challenges. it's a bit pricey to get into
but, it's time-consuming and there are an incredible number of attractive
women that participate in the world of multi-sport (ie: triathlon clubs).

i also do an outside project with a friend which keeps me learning new things.
Last idea, Take a foreign language class.

------
joubert
Landscape architect / gardener...

------
camelback
I am not sure about the US, but in australia if you work as a labourer ie
(builder, painter, electrician, etc) your salary is on average equal to or
above (six figures) office jobs. It is just due to the current labour
shortage.

------
tocomment
Whenever I get this thought I always tell myself wait ten years and we will
probably have some kind of virtual reality interface to computers where we
could at least walk around a lot.

I've always been way too optimistic with technology :-(

------
sweettea
Organic farmer. Done right, if you have the skill, it can make enough money to
live comfortably on; takes you closer to nature than you'll ever otherwise be;
and in general makes for a Very Happy Athletic Job.

------
noss
I stepped down to working 80% weeks, not because I hate my IT job, but because
I love having 3 day weekends that I can spend on myself. The pay is still good
enough for me to live on.

------
ThomPete
I am surprised no one brought up astronaut.

------
dotcoma
acting? modelling? a serious (for once) personal trainer?

~~~
knipknap
Acting is definitely not for me and I am not good looking enough for
modelling. Personal trainer is actually a very good idea, and sports medicine
has always been one of my interests. I am sceptical that this makes sense
financially, but it sounds like a job that can be started gradually without
needing to make a hard cut from my current job. Interesting, I will think
about it more.

~~~
dkarl
If you want to compete on knowledge, you'll have to look for a professionally-
run organization such as a medical rehab clinic or a college sports program,
which will probably require some kind of professional training or
certification, maybe even a relevant degree. Without those, you'll be starting
at the bottom. However, you'll be in a truly professional environment where
you can develop expertise and work into a specialty.

In _personal_ training, one-on-one in a gym, you need absolutely no training,
certification, or even knowledge to get started. It's a bad situation from the
consumer's point of view, which I imagine means a bad situation from the point
of view of competent, knowledgeable trainers:

<http://www.stumptuous.com/how-to-choose-a-personal-trainer>

 _Many trainers are fly-by-night, students trying to make an extra buck,
people filling time till they get a “real” job. There’s nothing wrong with
working part time as a trainer but often it results in people with minimal
hands-on experience. If possible, find someone who has experience working with
various types of people, and if you get really lucky, someone who has
powerlifting or Olympic lifting experience._

The trainer I use now works at a small gym (where I pay $10 per month),
charges $25 per hour, and gives me competent coaching on all the lifts I want
to do, including powerlifting and Olympic lifts. He has a sports training
degree and experience both as a high-level high school athlete at a school
with a very sophisticated training program and also as an assistant trainer
with a Division I college sports program. That gives him no economic advantage
over the Brad-Pitt-in-Burn-After-Reading type trainers. If you go to a fancy
gym and hire a no-nothing bimbo or himbo to train you, odds are they'll charge
a lot more. Knowledge and enthusiasm for the job are cheap. If you want to
make money in _personal_ training, you have to sell yourself on the other
factors: looks, rapport, motivational skill, etc.

P.S. Make sure you check out the sample job listing at the end of the post I
linked above.

~~~
dotcoma
>someone who has powerlifting or Olympic lifting experience

why are you implying that personal training has to be weight lifting? I
personally find weight lifting stupid, useless and boring, not to mention that
it's not the right way to work on the body I have and for the body I want to
have. Just my 2 cents.

------
niels_olson
surgeon. military.

------
helwr
consulting, where you travel a lot and do a lot of presentations

------
helwr
consulting, where you travel a lot a do a lot of presentations

------
known
Politics?

------
dermidgen
Wow, this question could have been written by me.

Here's what I've found. Starting on a new career path is a crappy proposition.
Most of the trades that have been suggested do either require extensive
training and preparation, or some degree of paying your dues (as with any
industry). However, what really killed it for me is that basically I would be
doing contract work (we all know how that goes - ebbs and flows) for about
150% less than I do now.

Here's my current solution to this issue. Change of working environment and
the addition of a second job. Boy am I busy NOW!

To change environments I decided to go solo contractor, get my 3g tethering
setup on my iphone, get my laptop, and now I go as far out into the wilderness
as possible while still getting 3g signal, and I work from the shade of a tree
in nature. I try to do that for at least 50%-60% of my work. It has helped
tremendously!

I've also spent a great deal of my extra sports time brushing up on skills
that I had thought would never be an actual part of my life - shooting. This
is something that doesn't require formalized instruction or training -
although there is plenty of that available. The additional benefit is that I
can now instruct others how to properly, safely, and boldly handle a firearm -
and to use it effectively. This not only solidifies the knowledge I already
have (teaching others is by FAR the best way to get something deeeeply rooted
into you), but gives me an opportunity to be outside doing something physical,
make money, and give back in an area where there is a DESPERATE need for
quality instruction without ego (there is sooooo much ego in the shooting work
it's sickening).

This particular path has actually relieved a tremendous amount of stress in my
life and opened up opportunities and connections with people and communities
that I never expected. It's quickly becoming a secondary career path. My new
mission is to find a way to bring both worlds together - find a need in the
market that fits a shooting developer ;) and fill it.

I'm currently a certified instructor of the C.A.R. System by SabreTactical
<http://www.sabretactical.com> and the civilian variant IPD Systems.

PM me - you're in my head. lol get outta my head get outta my head!!!

~~~
hexis
"for about 150% less than I do now"

Wouldn't that mean, instead of getting paid, you were paying them 50% of your
current rate?

